# I have an appt for service on monday.



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> when i went to get the oil changed,i told them about the weird grinding noise the car makes at idle...how it pulses with each rotation of the pulleys or belt...or whatever it does...i know others here have had the same issue..and have even got it on video...and others have had their a/c compressors replaced and the noise went away....but of course it didnt make ther noise that day....
> 
> so today it was,so i took it in...and a service rep even heard it....finally...so its going in mon morning...i brought up the issue that people are having with the a/t trans...and he described exactly what everyone says...then procedes to say.." thats how they normally operate"...bs...so i then said..really??..so i then said..the trans messing up..and working like crap is normal??...he just looked at me...i just laughed and said..gmill have to come up with a better line of bs to feed to people cause that doesnt fly.


maybe in 1980 that would fly but not in 2011!!!! good luck!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

They told me the same thing and honestly its very annoying...


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, let me know how the pulsation noise abatement turns out. Allen Tillery replaced my A/C compressor (at least they said they did) but it didn't do any good for my car. If it's the same noise I hear, you can make it stop almost instantly by turning on the A/C - even at its weakest setting. 

If your dealer actually fixes yours I might have to drive to Benton and visit your dealer. Is it Lander's?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

While I don't disagree with you, being a jerk to the service people will gain you nothing and just makes you look bad.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

i went to crain....and i wasnt being a jerk...i just hate when service people try to bs me...**** i prob know more about the cars than he does...id rather talk to the shop foreman..at least he is honost and doesnt bs me.....like when the service rep said that its normal for the trans on these cars to slip...and rev to 5k before shifting and such.....so does that mean there is something wrong with my trans...sence it doesnt do anything like that...heck mine is sooth..usually i dont even feel when it shifts...
as for the vibration/pulse thing...ill know some time tomorrow..and hopefully the shop manager will be there..and i can just talk to him...rather than service people.....heck i used to sell cars for crain...i know what goes on there...


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

That pulsating noise has gotten louder on my car over time. now 5K KM's on it.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah..im at almost 7k on mt car...i didnt bother going in today..my car doesnt turn into a boat...or fly...excuse the chitty chitty bang bang reference...my kids just saw the movie and loved it...


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

I wonder how some people in this thread keep the drool off their chins.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

VGT...such nice words....but who ever your refering to..ill make sure to send them your way..sence you have figured out how to do it.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Sence?

Since the process of elimination is a little cumbersome... I was talking to you.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This thread.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry my spelling is not up to your standard....and the way i type isnt correct either....i havnt worried about either in about 15 years,about the time i did my last paper for english....
from what i have seen from your posts on this site...u like to correct people..and put people down.....sorry you have no life and feel you have to be hateful to others....and to be clear,you didnt insult my intellect....you just showed the lack of yours


----------



## sp33doe (Sep 6, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> sorry my spelling is not up to your standard....and the way i type isnt correct either....i havnt worried about either in about 15 years,about the time i did my last paper for english....
> from what i have seen from your posts on this site...u like to correct people..and put people down.....sorry you have no life and feel you have to be hateful to others....and to be clear,you didnt insult my intellect....you just showed the lack of yours


:goodjob:


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks sp33doe!


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

Getting back on topic.....

Service departments regardless of which car company are terrible. GM in particular it seems. 

I have been having issues with my Cruze in the past few months with my engine losing oil. Normal, light driving the car is fine. It manifested itself at WOT with what sounded like missing and then after a WOT (getting on interstate), slowing down, then trying to accelerate only slightly, my car would produce lots of blue smoke, lurch, and the engine sounded like it had marbles bouncing around in it. There was large amounts of oil in the air charge piping coming from the turbo all the way to the throttle body. So much oil in fact that it was pooling in the pipe from the turbo and the intercooler and then slowly leaking out through the seal and dripping on the ground. I took it to the service department and while they were polite, they were also completely incompetent. They said that "changing the air pipe will fix the leaking oil". I asked where the oil is coming from and they said (to my disbelief), "oil flows through there". BS. Well of course, it did not fix the issue. So they decided to change the turbo the following week. While they got most of the turbo installed correctly, they did not correctly route one of the vacuum lines which was rubbing on a metal clamp, did not change my massively oil-fouled plugs, and put the oil cap on crooked so that by the time I drove off and decided to stop a few blocks away to check things, oil had spewed all over my engine. And on top of all of that, my car was still losing oil just as badly. I dropped my car off this past Monday (Nov, 21) again at the same service department so they can sort all this crap out. I still haven't heard anything from them. When I brought my car back, they were again very polite and apologetic but I have little confidence in them. But it is all I can do as my car is still under warranty and only 9 months old.

And by the way, its been doing this with everything stock.

As a side note, GM is changing its policy on a lot of things. The service department manager told me in conversation that GM used to say that an engine losing 1 quart of oil between oil changes was normal but now are saying that an engine losing 1 quart of oil every 1000 miles is normal!

I like my Cruze but when I get it back from the service department, I may go trade it in for a Ford Focus. Regardless, it will be the last GM vehicle I will ever buy.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

are there anyother places you could have taken it to?....and yeah..service depts will say almost anything to make sure they dont tell you anything...im glad that the shop foreman where i have taken my car actually has been honost with me about some things...its refreshing..and ive worked for the same company,in sales...so i know some of what the service reps are told to do and say....thats why i dont bother with most of them...unless ive worked with them..and know them.....sorry to hear about your car..id go right to gm...and even mention that you are going to your local news and telling them about it..and get a story going ....that would light a fire....gm wouldnt want probs like the ones your going through to be aired on tv...things will be done really quick at that point..


----------

